# Windows: Programm als Dienst



## jobu0101 (18. Sep 2009)

Hallo!

Ich würde gerne manche meiner Java-Programme unter Windows als Dienst laufen lassen, so dass sie im Taskmanager auch nicht unter Prozesse zu finden sind. Die sollen also auch die komplette Zeit, die der PC an ist laufen. Wie kann ich das realisieren?


----------



## maki (18. Sep 2009)

Google mal nach "java service wrapper".


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (18. Sep 2009)

1.) Mit JSMooth kann die Jar in einen Window Services Wrapper gepackt werden.
2.) Da es ja ohnehin eine Windows-spezifische Anwendung ist, sollte von einem Installer ein entsprechender Eintrag im Autostart-Menü oder in der Registry angelegt werden (geht z. B. mit NSIS).


----------



## Geeeee (18. Sep 2009)

Dazu nochmal zwei Links, die mir geholfen haben:
Java:
Java Service Wrapper - Download Java Service Wrapper
Allgemein:
http://www.hacking-lab.com/events/swisscyberstorm/files/Howto_Create_Windows_Service.pdf


----------

